# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum > [Question] Easyfile verion 6.9.2 Problems

## Unclegodie

Good day

I'm getting errors after updating my Easyfile to version 6.9.2 . I had version 6.9.1 which was working perfectly fine however Easyfile recommended that I need to update to the new version.
Basically when I try to login it takes several minutes logging and eventually it times me out, closing Easyfile takes several minutes and even restoring a backup gives error -  Argument error 3214.
Anyone know how to fix this please assist, I'm panicking as the EMP501s deadline is fast approaching.

Regards, Godfrey

----------


## Mike C

Hi Unclegodie.  Perhaps there was a problem with the downloading or installing of the upgrade.  I would suggest that you download from the eFiling website and try re-installing.

----------


## rhodas

> Good day
> 
> I'm getting errors after updating my Easyfile to version 6.9.2 . I had version 6.9.1 which was working perfectly fine however Easyfile recommended that I need to update to the new version.
> Basically when I try to login it takes several minutes logging and eventually it times me out, closing Easyfile takes several minutes and even restoring a backup gives error -  Argument error 3214.
> Anyone know how to fix this please assist, I'm panicking as the EMP501s deadline is fast approaching.
> 
> Regards, Godfrey



I am experiencing the same issue. Have you been able to fix it?

----------


## Bootless

I am experiencing the same issue. When trying to log in it hangs and then time outs. I have tried restoring the database, reinstalling everything, restart, etc. Can't get the application to log in. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated as the deadline is approaching fast and SARS support is not forthcoming

----------


## Bill Andre

Hi Godfrey,
It may not be relevant but have you updated your Java recently ?

----------


## rhodas

solved! I struggled abit but found the solution. you need a specific version of java for easyfile to work

Jave 7 update 80 
Jave 8 update 181

you need both versions

----------


## David Bean

Similar issues:
(1) I have problem that application does not shutdown - watchglass just keeps spinning - then if you kill the application - it things you have never run the application before and makes you enter all user names and passwords and hints.
(2) All employee details for all years are missing - so I do restore backup and it fails with "Argument Error:Error #214" 

I am on Java update 181 but no longer have old versions - are we saying solution is to re-install Java 7 update 80?

----------


## David Bean

I installed Java 7 Update 80 and all working again.
Only issue remaining is from previous update when we lost all record of the 201802 tax returns - they are now permanently missing - SARS has them but locally on EasyFile we have no data

----------


## Mike C

Next time Java updates it will ask to remove old versions.  Remember to untick that option.

----------


## Monique JvR

I now have Java 8 Update 191. Unable to download Java 7 Update 80 - do you perhaps have a link?
When I open Easyfile it prompts me to do a backup prior to do update to latest version....but the backup just hangs!

----------


## Mike C

> I now have Java 8 Update 191. Unable to download Java 7 Update 80 - do you perhaps have a link?


Try this:

https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/j...e7-521261.html

----------


## Bill Andre

> I now have Java 8 Update 191. Unable to download Java 7 Update 80 - do you perhaps have a link?
> When I open Easyfile it prompts me to do a backup prior to do update to latest version....but the backup just hangs!


 Send me an e mail bandre@mweb.co.za - Its too big to attach here

----------


## Dave A

> Next time Java updates it will ask to remove old versions.  Remember to untick that option.


There's a security reason as to why it asks to remove old versions. SARS really needs to get its act together here and get their product up to date.

----------


## Wugwolf

Hi

I re-installed my OS today. I installed the Java versions you said (Java 7 update 80 and Java 8 upadate 181). I keep getting a error 3214 when trying to restore the last back up I have.





Any help here please?

Thank you

Hennie

----------


## Wugwolf

I have win7 pro 64bit.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Wugwolf.  Perhaps you should try the following website.  It looks very helpful.

https://handshake.co.za/2019/sars-ea...#comment-16584

----------

